# Should I be worried? 20 weeks and haven't felt baby kick in 2 days



## numpty1979

I'm due my 20 week scan on Monday but anxious cause I haven't felt any kicks recently. I've been getting dull pains in my lower abdomen today. I have been feeling the kicks for about 2 weeks now and maybe up to 5 or 6 times a day. Should I be worried?


----------



## shortnslow

Hmm I think around this time its normal to not feel them move all the time. Maybe the baby has been kicking but you have missed it. Try drinking something, like apple juice or eating something sweat and just sit for a moment. Usually that will get them going. If your really worried phone your doctor so he can reassure you.

I get sharp pains all the time. Especially if I stand up to quickly. Round ligament pains are quite common and sometimes quite painful. Try to relax though! I am sure baby is fine :)


----------



## tink30

hi hun, i didnt actually feel until i was 2o weeks..im on my 2nd.. i think somedays when im up and about i dont notice.. hope you feel soon.. can allways call midwife if worried , im only feeling really regular kicks now at 23 weeks.. so im sure you will feel again soon xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey hun,

Im about to be 20 weeks been feeling kicks since 18 weeks. I recently mentions this exact think to my OB a few days ago because i hadnt felt LO move in 2-3 days. Sure enough that night he was kicking away. Go figure lol. Anyways my OB said its completely normal at this stage for babies to have "quiet" days. :hugs:


----------



## Kristin52

nope! completely normal. I'm 23 weeks and was just at my L&D ward the other day because we thought I was leaking fluid, which I wasn't, but anywho, they told me they still have a lot of room and to not even worry at all about it :)


----------



## painted_pony

I'm 20 weeks in two days and I haven't felt my baby move at all yet. I go for my scan on Tuesday. I'm hoping that everything is alright. I heard his heartbeat last Monday at docs office. Also for the past two days I have been getting terrible pains on my right side when I get in/out of my car, sitting down/standing up off couch.


----------



## numpty1979

Thanks ladies. I think I'm just panicking a bit. Luckily I only have to wait until Monday for a scan. Been awake all night thinking about it!


----------



## motorcyclemom

I can imagine...I havent got that far yet, but I can see why ppl buy heartbeat dopplers, be nice to know everything is good, every single day!! When did you all start feeling the kicks?


----------



## numpty1979

I first felt them I think about 3-4 weeks ago, but wasn't sure. Then on the first day of my holiday 23 September, I definitely knew what it was. Since then it's been pretty regular - when I'm sleeping on my side or just sitting watching tv. It's fantastic to finally know that something is going on in there!!!!


----------



## katree

Im sure everything is fine hun, I posted something similar to this yesterday. I have hardly felt her move the last two days just really small movements which I think is her, but this morning now she has certainly made up for it and is kicking like crazy. When I was 20weeks I didnt feel her move everyday and this is my 3rd baby and I started feeling her from about 14weeks, its only the last week that the movements have become a bit more regular. I worried like mad before my 20week scan and everything was fine  xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hope you had a great appointment on monday :hugs:


----------

